# Cleaner shrimp and tons and tons of eggs!



## Ben (Nov 6, 2010)

Hey all, I've got a pair of true cleaner shrimp that seem to be extremely fertile. I'm wondering if anyone else shares this experience. They will both carry eggs at the same time, which is typical. However, once one of them releases their eggs, they produce more within 24 hours. Is this normal? It's been going on for about 2 months now, never going more than 24-36 hours without eggs. Anyone else experience this? Has any progress been made in breeding them? I've done a small amount of research on that but it's been awhile. Thank you!


----------



## pmarlowe (Dec 30, 2010)

My cleaner will produce a clutch of eggs immediately after every molt - about once every 3-4 weeks. From what I hear, this is fairly common. But new eggs every 24 hours... wow!


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

i have 12 cleaner shrimp in my sump....not a single bit of eggs  LUCKY!


----------

